# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  عائشة الباعونية

## كوكو

عائشة الباعونية 

اسمها ونسبها 
هي عائشة بنت يوسف بن أحمد بن ناصر الباعونية الدمشقية الشافعية الصوفية صاحبة الشرف والنسب  [1]، المتوفّاة سنة 922 هـ. وهي من قرية باعون بشرق الأردن. 
صفاتها : 
كانت عائشة الباعونية امرأة فاضلة أديبة لبيبة عاقلة .وكان على وجهها لمحة جمَّلها الأدب وحلَّتها بلاغة العرب، فجعلتها بغية ومنية الراغبين في العلم والأدب، وكانت عالمة بالفقه والنحو والعروض . [2] وكانت تعد من الخطاطات المبدعات فقد كتبت بخطها مؤلفاتها، ومنها: "البديعية" و"الملامح الشريفة في الآثار اللطيفة".
"فيض الفضل" وهو محفوظ في دار الكتب المصرية.

 مشايخها : 
حضرت الفقه والنحو والعروض على جملة من مشايخ عصرها مثل جمال الدين إسماعيل الحوراني ، والعلامة محي الدين الأرموي. 

تلاميذها : درس على عائشة جملة من العلماء الأعلام ، وانتفع بعلمها خلق كثير من طلبة العلم . 

مؤلفاتها : 
•                    ديوان شعر بديع في المدائح النبوية كله لطائف. 
•                    مولد جليل للنبي e اشتل على فرائد النظم والنثر. 
•                    "الملامح الشريفة في الآثار اللطيفة".
•                    "فيض الفضل" وهو محفوظ في دار الكتب المصرية.
•                    قصيدة بديعية في علم البديع ، مطلعها: 
في حسن مطلع أقمار بذي سلمِ * أصبحت في زمرة العشّاق كالعلمِ

وهي 131 بيتاً، مطبوعة مع شرحها ـ المسمّى الفتح المبين في مدح الأمين ـ بهامش خزانة الأدب لابن حجّة الحموي. نسـخة ضمن مجموعة من البديعيات وشروحها، بخطّ نسخ جيّد، تحت رقم المجموعة 1183.

شعرها : 
بلغت عائشة الباعونية في الشعر مبلغا عظيما حتى عد العارفون بالأدب عائشة بين المولدين( المحدثين )  من الشعراء والأدباء تزيد عن الخنساء بين الجاهليين . ومن شعرها البديع في الغزل قولها : 
كأنما الخال تحت القرط في عنق 	بدا لنا من مَحيا جلَّ مَن خَلفا
نجمٌ غدا بعمودِ الصبح مستتراً 	خلف الثريا قُبيل الشمس فاحترقا
 ومن شعرها قولها في جسر الشريعة لما بناه الظاهر برقوق بيتان هدما كثيرا مما شيده فحول الشعراء من البيوت ، وهما : 
بنى سلطاننا برقوق جسراً	بأمرٍ والأنام له مطيعهْ
مجازاً في الحقيقة للبرايا 	وامراً بالمرور على الشريعة

 وتعد من الشعراء العثمانيين ، وقد أثبت اسمها في موسوعة الشعر العربي في المجمع الثقافي في أبو ظبي ، وأثبت لها ( 12 ) اثنتي عشرة قصيدة ، تضم 321 بيتا. 
وكتبت "عائشة بنت يوسف بن أحمد الباعونية"، وهي من قرية باعون بشرق الأردن، بخطها مؤلفاتها، ومنها: "البديعية" و "الملامح الشريفة في الآثار اللطيفة" و "فيض الفضل" والأخير محفوظ في دار الكتب المصرية، وعائشة الباعونية شاعرة، وأديبة، وفقيهة أجيزت في الإفتاء والتدريس، وعاشت معظم حياتها في دمشق، ورحلت إلى مصر حيث قضت بها بضع سنين، توفيت سنة 922 هجرية.

وفاتها : 
توفيت في القرن العاشر الهجري الموافق 1516 للميلاد ، رحمها الله رحمة واسعة . 
المراجع : 
•        تراجم أعلام النساء 
•        خير الدين الزركلي ، الأعلام  ، بيروت . 
•         زينب العاملي ، تحقيق ، منى الخراط ، معجم أعلام النساء ، مؤسسة الريان ، بيروت.
•         عمر رضا كحالة ، أعلام النساء في عالمي العرب والمسلمين . بيروت . 
•         نساء خطاطات عالمات

----------


## totoalharbi

ميرررررررررررررسي

----------

